# New Boer Doeling!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Leaning Tree PC Paint Ball! Her mom passed away so she and her 2 sisters were bottle raised. Paintball is 4 months old.  

When I unloaded Paint Ball and her sisters at the show on Friday, I asked Leslie if she would be selling these girls. She said she would "to a good home". I absolutely fell in love with Paint Ball. She was the biggest doe of the 3 and was much more filled in than her sisters. 

I doubted Leslie would sell Paint Ball, but I was sure hoping. Saturday morning my sister showed her and she took 1st out of 16. I showed her for the division drive and she took grand champion. I was happy, but my heart sank. There's no way she's gonna sell her now! 

Well she did.  Not sure when we'll be able to pick her up. But I can't wait to show her more!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

wow you just keep adding more beaties to your collection


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am soooo excited about her!! 

Paintball's mom has 120 points.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful! You should share some of these pretty babies with me


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful! :fireworks:


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

What a beauty! Love her colors!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She looks like a thick one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I think we may have to wait until July to get her. Probably pick her up at a show then.... I'm going to miss her until then!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations. Funny thing is I just called Leslie a few hours ago to see what she has for sale can't wait to go look at her farm and pick one out  my wife really wants one from Leslie's farm


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She has beautiful Boers that's for sure.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Just looked at her farm...her goats looked almost _stuffed_ because of the amount of meat they have on them O.O Yours too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow what a beautiful girl! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She hasn't updated the pictures on her site for a long time.... but the ones on there are very nice.  The does are even better in person.  

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

hook me up you know im looking they are just beautiful you are so lucky nice goats wow that is all i can say they are just pretty girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Renae. I feel so lucky to be able to own this girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo pretty congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW  Three months old and she is that beautiful? 

How luck you are to won her. COngratulations.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Lori! Paint Ball was born 12/2/12 so she's actually over 4 months. She is still a big girl though, especially considering she was a bottle baby from birth. 

She is such a sweet heart and if I ever went missing at the show, all you had to do is go find Paint Ball's stall!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are her sisters Prize, Playgirl and Pastel.  All of them are multiple champions. Paint Ball's dam is a Doe of Excellence with 120 points. Her sire if a fully spotted buck. 

The spotted buckling is her paternal grandsire and the traditional buck is her maternal grandsire.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Those are some good lookin siblings & grand parents she has! So excited for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so excited too!  Those pictures do not do Paint Ball justice! 

I helped show and watched her sisters get shown all summer and this spring.... and I have not once seem them place behind another farm. They are very pretty does for sure.  

We've never owned a "real" show goat with a show record, so I am just soooo thrilled about this girl! :clap::wahoo::stars::leap:  But, there is a down side to it too... our herd max is currently 7 does. We already have 7 so Diamonds has to go.  She's got color but other than that....


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh no! :-(


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea it's very sad and was a hard decision for sure, but we have to part with one of them. That will leave us with Poli, Liberty, Cosmo, Star, Ruby, Dazzle and Paint Ball. We will expand our barn this summer and hopefully be able to up our doe count by a few. But for now... we got to keep our doe number down or our barn will explode during kidding season!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awww i hate that....i had to part with a few this year too. Next kidding season will be short and sweet for me as we will only have 4-5 does kidding. We have to sell some of our adults to make room for the younger does we are keeping(and buying from you!!!!)  once we get our other barn fixed then i can keep a whole lot more!!!!! I can not wait! 

Do you have a buyer for Diamonds yet? I am sure you will have no problem selling her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea 3 actually....  I already contacted the first person and she hasn't gotten back with me. But I would imagine 1 of the 3 will come through! 

We're only going to have 4 or 5 does kidding too!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I am getting so sad.....So far I am only keeping 2 of my doe kids from this batch.  

Soo soo sad.....I need to get some recent pics of them and list them for sale i guess. 

I am glad you are keeping dazzle i cant wait to watch her grow and see how her colors turn out!


----------

